# Best Movie of 2008 - Discussion



## Chee (Dec 24, 2008)

The year is about the end, and yet we haven't had a single best movie of 2008 thread. Just like last year's Best of 2007, without Sunuvamann of course, choose your top 24 favorite films from 2008.

If you haven't seen 24 movies this year, just name as many favorite movies from 2008 as you can (and when I say many as you can, don't name three ).


*Spoiler*: _Films in 2008_ 





> "10,000 BC"
> "21"
> "27 Dresses"
> "4 Months, 3 Weeks, 2 Days"
> ...






3

You have till *December 30th* to choose your top 24, just so we can get this going and give The Spirit/Benjamin Button a fair chance to be seen.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2008)

> Ashes Of Time *Redux*



Wait a minute, say what?!

Is this a remake of the same "Ashes of Time" by Wong Kar-Wai?

Oh, and -

*inb4DarkKnighttalk*


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 24, 2008)

The Dark Knight 

Followed by Iron Man, Quantum of Solace and... oh, those are the only films I watched this year.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 24, 2008)

I will make a list of all 2008 films I have seen

with the ratings


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2008)

Why the fuck is Drona on that list?

Anyway Dostana was the best since it was so gay


----------



## Gooba (Dec 24, 2008)

I need to wait until I can see Happy Go Lucky, JCVD, and Let The Right One In.  I doubt I'll get them in by the 30th tho. 

So far... (not in order)

Frost/Nixon
Dark Knight
Iron Man
Religulous
The Incredible Hulk
My Name is Bruce
Wall-E
The Wrestler
Burn After Reading
In Bruges
The Pineapple Express
Synecdoche, New York
Redbelt
Role Models
Quantum of Solace
Get Smart
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
The Bank Job
Choke
Tropic Thunder
Wanted
Zack and Miri Make a Porno
Gran Torino
Milk


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 24, 2008)

For me I think it's between TDK and Iron Man. I honestly think I enjoyed Iron Man more.


----------



## Kai (Dec 24, 2008)

Dark Knight, Iron Man, and Pineapple express stand on the top pillars for me.

Though Dark Knight's is the tallest.


----------



## batanga (Dec 24, 2008)

Only 08 movies I've seen this year, best to worst:

The Dark Knight
Wall-E
Taken
Ironman
Burn After Reading
Quantum of Solace
Frost/Nixon
Cloverfield
Hancock
Mac Payne
Indiana Jones 4
Jumper


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 24, 2008)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 24, 2008)

Hmm, I probably won't remember half the movies I've seen, but here we go

The Dark Knight
Iron Man
Cloverfeild
The Incredible Hulk
Hancock [added 12-25-08]
Yes Man

I think those are all the movies I've seen to this point. Doubt I'll see anymore although I really do want to see a couple of films that are coming out this week.


----------



## ez (Dec 24, 2008)

out of the ones i've seen so far, most of 'em in theaters, i'd pick these as favorites. i've still got a bunch left to watch (i.e. curious case of benjamen button, slumdog millionaire). 

The Dark Knight
In Bruges
Burn After Reading
Mongol
WALLE
There Will Be Blood
Indiana Jones
The Bank Job
JCVD
Quantum of Solace
Iron Man
Religulous
Wanted


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2008)

lol, at least Sakiyuki Western Django was there(go Takashi Miike!)

But the only 4/4 star ratings I can think of I gave are Dark Knight, Wanted and Iron Man.......


----------



## Shogun (Dec 24, 2008)

Tropic Thunder


----------



## ii_can_save_myself (Dec 24, 2008)

Dark Knight 
Iron Man 
Religulous 
The Incredible Hulk


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 24, 2008)

Y'know I didn't see 7 Pounds on that list. Anyway I'd rank mine from top to bottom. 


The Dark Knight
Mongol
Iron Man
The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian 
7 Pounds
Wanted
Religulous
Quantam of Solace
Cloverfield
Burn After Reading
Rambo  
HULK
Hancock
Hell Boy 2
Star Wars: Clone Wars
Harold And Kumar 2
The Happening
The Day The Earth Stood Still
Tropic Thunder
Max Payne


----------



## vervex (Dec 24, 2008)

I haven't watched them all. From those, here's my top 18:

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. The Other Boleyn Girl
3. Iron Man
4. Twilight
5. Hellboy 2
6. You Don't Mess With The Zohan
7. Hancock
8. Madagascar 2
* Wall-E
9. Chronicles of Narnia 2
10. Indiana Jones 4
11. Horton Hears A Who
12. Sex And The City Movie
13. Nim's Island
14. The Dark Knight
15. X Files 2 The Movie
16. Young People F-ing
17. Forbidden Kingdom
18. 21

EDIT: the list has changed :3


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2008)

vervex said:


> I haven't watched them all. From those, here's my top 18:
> 
> 1. Kung Fu Panda
> 2. The Other Boleyn Girl
> ...



Zohan better than TDK? Is that in order!?


----------



## vervex (Dec 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Zohan better than TDK? Is that in order!?



Batman 2 sucked monkey balls


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2008)

What's wrong with you!? 



> Oh, and -
> 
> *inb4DarkKnighttalk*



It always happens.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 24, 2008)

Those are the 2008 films I have seen. I think i will watch a pair more till the 30 so I will update it.

From best to worst (bolded the best 24):

*The Dark Knight                        -                8'5
Bolt                                      -             8
WALL•E                                -                 8
Kung Fu Panda                     -                     8
Changeling                         -                         7'5
Burn After Reading                -                     7'5
The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian       -        7'5
The Tale of Despereaux                         -        7
Appaloosa                               -               7
Quantum of Solace                  -                    7
Body of Lies                            -               7
Rachel Getting Married               -                  7
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas        -                 7
U2 3D                                       -           7
Che: Part One                             -             7
Los girasoles ciegos                      -             7
Hellboy II: The Golden Army            -                7
Star Wars: The Clone Wars              -                7
In Bruges                                      -        7
Taken                                           -       7
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull    - 7
Iron Man                                    -           7
21                                           -          7
Horton Hears a Who!                     -               7*
Leatherheads                              -             7
Cloverfield                                    -        7
Mortadelo y Filemón. Misión: salvar la Tierra     -     7
The Other Boleyn Girl                     -             7
The Strangers                            -              6'5
Fuera de carta                           -              6'5
Rambo                                        -          6'5
The Day the Earth Stood Still           -              6
Twilight                                       -        6
Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa           -                 6
Transsiberian                               -           6
Happy-Go-Lucky                           -              6
Leonera                                       -         6
The Forbidden Kingdom                    -              6
Tropic Thunder                               -          6
Wanted                                         -        6
The X Files: I Want to Believe       -                  6
Hancock                                   -             6
Forgetting Sarah Marshall            -                  6
The Incredible Hulk                     -               6
The Happening                           -               6
Drillbit Taylor                             -           6
8 citas                                      -          6
10,000 B.C.                                 -           6
Vantage Point                              -            6
Die Welle                                     -         5'5
Righteous Kill                                -         5'5
Vicky Cristina Barcelona                  -             5'5
Journey to the Center of the Earth 3D       -           5'5
Mamma Mia!                                   -          5'5
Speed Racer                                 -           5'5
Astérix aux jeux olympiques               -             5'5
The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor       -           5
Get Smart                                        -      5
What Happens In Vegas                       -           5
Untraceable                                       -     5
The Spiderwick Chronicles                     -         5
The Oxford Murders                             -        5
Saw V                                           -       3
The Eye                                         -       3
One Missed Call                                -        2
Meet the Spartans                             -         1'5
My Best Friend's Girl                   -               0'5


Would like to see if anyone is close in amount of films watched


----------



## Starrk (Dec 24, 2008)

1. "The Dark Knight" 
2. "Saw 5" 
3. "Iron Man" 
4. "Incredible Hulk 2008" 
5. "Four Christmases" 
6. "Eagle Eye" 
7. "Hellboy 2" 
8. "The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button" 
9. "Bedtime Stories" 
10. "Doomsday" 
11. "The Pineapple Express" 
12. "Tropic Thunder"  
13. "Hancock" 
14. "You Don't Mess With The Zohan" 
15. "Hamlet 2" 
16. "Max Payne" 
17. "Get Smart" 
18. "The Mummy 3" 
19. "Burn After Reading" 
20. "Forgetting Sarah Marshall" 
21. "Horton Hears A Who" 
22. "Be Kind Rewind" 
23. "Drillbit Taylor" 
24. "Kung Fu Panda" 

Hells yeah.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

TDK and  ironman


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Dec 24, 2008)

Dark Knight
Step Brothers
Wall-e


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 24, 2008)

list of 20 from best to worst.

*1.Wall-E
2.Horton Hears A Who
3.Tropic Thunder
4.Kung Fu Panda
5.The Other Boleyn Girl
6.Baby Mama 
7.Hellboy 2
*_8. The Dark Knight
9.Meet dave
10.Hancock
11.Meet Dave
12.Twilight
13.The Stone Angel 
14.Forbidden Kingdom
15.Forgetting Sarah Marshall
16.Jumper
17.Harold And Kumar 2
18.Incredible Hulk 2008
19.10,000 BC
20.Love Guru_


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 24, 2008)

Stark said:


> 1. "The Dark Knight"
> 2. "Saw 5"
> 3. "Iron Man"
> 4. "Incredible Hulk 2008"
> ...



You liked Max Payne that much? I try to bury that movie in the rear of my brain.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 24, 2008)

The top 15 are truely that order, 16-24 were kind of randomly inserted in.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2008)

Surprised Saw 5 appeared as someones 2nd most favorite movie.

Unless Im forgetting something, this hasnt been a great year since I can only think of a few 4/4 movies.........


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 25, 2008)

A decent movie with a story I really appreciated: Nick & Norah's Infinite Playlist

Boring movie that I still managed to enjoy: Smart People

Best Comedy: Pineapple Express
Honorable Mention (Comedy): Tropic Thunder, Sex Drive, Trailer Park Boys

Biggest surprise: Sex Drive

Most Anticipated that lived up to and surpassed my standards: Dark Knight

I don't think I could pick a "best".  All the movies that deserve it are ones that I haven't seen.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 25, 2008)

The Dark Knight
Wall-E
Ironman
Horton hears a who
Tropic Thunder


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 25, 2008)

Wall-e, I say that one because I barely have watched any movies from this year. The Incredible Hulk was pretty good though.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 26, 2008)

Easy, the Dark Knight


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 26, 2008)

*My top 20*

1. The Dark Knight
2. Iron Man
3. The Forbidden Kingdom
4. Taken
5. The Good, the Bad, and the Weird
6. Wall-E
7. Wanted
8. Quantum of Solace
9. Transporter 3
10. Cloverfield
11. Sukiyaki Western Django
12. Tropic Thunder
13. Harold and Kumar 2
14. The Incredible Hulk
15. Rambo 4
16. Hancock
17. Death Race
18. The Spirit (Not really my fav, just fillin' space)
19. The Mummy 3 (Not really my fav, just fillin' space)
20. Kung-Fu Panda (Not really my fav, just fillin' space)

Though I still wanted to watch a few movies of this year..


----------



## Honzou (Dec 26, 2008)

1. The Dark Knight
2. Tropic Thunder
3. Pineapple Express
4. Wall-E
5. Kung Fu Panda
6. Wanted


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2008)

1. The Dark Knight
2. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
3. Iron Man
4. Let the Right One In
5. Changeling
6. Burn After Reading
7. Horton Hears a Who
8. Indiana Jones 4
9. Tropic Thunder
10. The Incredible Hulk
11. Hellboy II
12. Hancock
13. Get Smart

Yea, most of the movies I wanted to see were limited release or I couldn't go to the theatre in time when it was released. But yea, those are the movies worth mentioning, I've seen crap like Meet the Spartans and no way is that going on my list.


----------



## Koi (Dec 26, 2008)

vervex said:


> I haven't watched them all. From those, here's my top 18:
> 
> 1. Kung Fu Panda
> 2. The Other Boleyn Girl
> ...



You know what?  I think Kung Fu Panda tops my list, too.    (Omg, I just got the artbook last night, and holy shit.  That's all I have to say, just, holy shit, because it's beautiful.  Even the foreward by Jack Black was very sweet.)  Followed by Iron Man and I guess Wall-E, although I'm not quite sure which I liked more.  Maybe Iron Man. 

So--

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. Iron Man
3. Wall-E
4. Tropic Thunder?

I haven't seen a lot of what I wanted to, though, like Let the Right One In, Changeling, Benjamin Button, Bolt, etc.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2008)

The Dark Knight Koi! 

And you have to see Benjamin Button. Amazing film.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 26, 2008)

*In no order*
-The Dark Knight
-Quarantine
-Hancock
-Chronicles of Narnia 2
-Kung Fu Panda
-Iron Man
-The Hulk
-The X-Files: I Want to Believe
-Cloverfield

There are others, but I can't think of them right now.  I really can't believe some people mentioned Twilight.  Ugh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay, here is my list, etc. Keep in mind, in contrast to Vonocort and (apparently) Chee, I tend to only watch movies that fit my mold in the theaters. Hence, no "Benjamin Button" or "The Wrestler" will appear. So my list may disturb you.

Overall: This wasn't a great year. It seems like last year I had more 4/4 Star ratings and a few solid 3.5/4 Star ratings. This year I only gave out 4 perfect ratings. The bottom of the list still has 3.5/4 stars, but the last two questionably rating that way(couldn't decide between 3/4 and 3.5/4). 

At the same time, I've had plenty of 1/4 Star ratings, which usually I only get 1 or 2 a year. So it hasnt been a good year....If I've reviewed them, Ill post links.

TOP 10 BEST MOVIES OF 2008

10) *Hellboy 2*- Lack of plot is redeemed by creative special effects.

9) *Vantage Point*: I love the Rashomon-style storytelling. It was a surprisingly intense little action flick that was somewhat underrated.

8) *Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of Crystal Skull*: Don't know why so many fans disliked this, as I felt it was just like the others except with better special effects.....

7) *Rambo*: An exploitation flick that actually has a touching character arc underneath it all. Best Rambo flick since "First Blood". 

6) *Rogue*: An odd entry because it was released straight to DVD. Beautiful and scary crocodile flick. 

5) *Burn After Reading*: I "lol"'ed alot. Intelligent comedy with some shocking twists and a creative ending.

4) *Wanted*: Amazing action flick that, in my opinion, surpassed the comics(although the premise in the comics was cooler). I loved the directors stylistic approach. I'd argue its the best action flick of the year.

3) *Iron Man*: Imaginitive action scenes, superb special effects and a touching character arc make it one of the best superhero flicks ever. Downey Jr owns because he's funny, charming and can dig deeper, reaching into greater emotions. 

2) *The Bank Job*: Always interesting, always intense and has a good ending as well. 

1) *The Dark Knight*: It's the "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" of comic book flicks. It is amazingly balanced. While Ledger gives the most memorable performance, he doesn't necessarily steal the show. The action is good, but it's not really an action flick. It's just a great movie. 

(FYI, The 4/4 Star movies are the top 4...duh. Oddly, there were no runner ups)

THE WORST 5 MOVIES OF 2008.

5) *Welcome Home Rosko Jenkins*: Martin Lawrence is no stranger to my "worst movies" list, and this is no exception. It isn't lower because of one touching scene in which a character breaks down near the end. 

4) *The Haunting of Molly Hartley*: One of the most frustrating horror flicks of all time. Stupid, stupid, stupid. Wasn't sure whether this deserved 4th or 3rd spot.

3) *Prom Night*: A bad slasher without the thing that we like bad slashers for: Gore(and boobs!). why?

2) *Disaster Movie*: Well, at least it succeeds in what the title promises.(Well, depending on what disaster you expect? It doesn't spoof alot of disaster flicks, but it is quite disasterous itself). It should be noted, Im the type that usually enjoys these movies.

1) *Be Kind Rewind*: Er, was this supposed to be funny and not boring? I think it was trying because Jack Black reverted to his old annoying self.......There is nothing here worth watching.

Runnerups(in Order of worst to best): 10,000 B.C, Jumper, Twilight

Most underrated movie of the year: Bangkok Dangerous

Most Overrated movie of the year: Mongol

Biggest guilty pleasure: Tie between "Meet the Spartans" and "In the Name of the King"


----------



## plox (Dec 27, 2008)

In no order

didnt watch all the movies but from the ones i have, i might be missing some, 

here they are

Wanted
Dark Knight
Seven Pounds ( actually if i made a from best to worst list, this be top and then TDK)
Vantage Point
Speed Racer ( it spoke to the child in me, the child that loves flashing lights and very wierd camera shooting)
Max Payne
Iron Man
Kung Fu panda
Harold And kumar 2
Be kind rewind


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2008)

_Kung Fu Panda_ and _Iron Man_ have good entertainment values. _Hancock_ and _The Happening_ are okay, not too boring. _Zohan_ and _Mummy 3_ suck. I still haven't watched _The Dark Knight_ so I don't know if it's good. 

*hears lots of TDK fans yelling "What!? Had you been living in a cave?" in my ears*.


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 27, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Would like to see if anyone is close in amount of films watched



I'll give a shot. 

The Dark Knight
Iron Man
The Orphanage
Burn After Reading
Lakeview Terrace
Changeling
Cloverfield
Diary of the Dead
Get Smart

Tropic Thunder
Speed Racer
Tale of Desperaux
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
Zack and Miri make a Porno
Pineapple Express
Forgetting Sarah Marshall
Don't Mess with the Zohan

Damn, no time now, will edit rest in later...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 27, 2008)

Trunkten said:


> I'll give a shot.
> 
> The Dark Knight
> Iron Man
> ...



El orfanato is 2007


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2008)

Ive probably seen more 2008 films than you SH, as I go to the theaters at least once a week, and I wont even count the DVD films.

Maybe I shall add all the ones I've seen up, but the time it will take scares me......

TO PREPARE YOURSELF, ETERNAL RIVAL!

Some of the movies that have shown up surprise me.......like Speed Racer and Get Smart.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 27, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Ive probably seen more 2008 films than you SH, as I go to the theaters at least once a week, and I wont even count the DVD films.
> 
> Maybe I shall add all the ones I've seen up, but the time it will take scares me......
> 
> ...



this year I have seen few movies

I used to go 4 or 5 times per week to cinemas compared to the 2 or even just 1 in 2008

you know, gf and stuff


----------



## Starrk (Dec 27, 2008)

We all know that _The Dark Knight_ is irrefutably the best movie of not just this year, but of our generation.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

SH, where the heck do you get the money to go to the theatres 4 to 5 times a week?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 27, 2008)

50 bucks a week isn't too hard to swing if you have a real job.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> SH, where the heck do you get the money to go to the theatres 4 to 5 times a week?



To be honest, 95% of times it was free due to a contact that gave me a press pass. 

Now they become more selective and thus now I only go 1 or 2 per week

Although as gooba said is perfectly possible with a good job and if you dont spend a lot of money in other stuff

not my case since in spain we have abysmal salaries


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 27, 2008)

I say (these are movies I saw and liked):

*Dark Knight*
WALL-E
Iron Man
Indiana Jones

*Bold means the best of '08*


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Gooba said:


> 50 bucks a week isn't too hard to swing if you have a real job.



16. Doesn't have a job. And I'm focusing on buying a car right now. 

I'm mooching off my parents for tickets and they only go once a month, twice if I'm lucky. Wish I had a boyfriend to mooch off as well. 



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> To be honest, 95% of times it was free due to a contact that gave me a press pass.
> 
> Now they become more selective and thus now I only go 1 or 2 per week
> 
> ...



Ah, so that's how.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> this year I have seen few movies
> 
> I used to go 4 or 5 times per week to cinemas compared to the 2 or even just 1 in 2008
> 
> you know, gf and stuff



Okay, you win if you go that many times.....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

Dark Knight wasn't realy great - but obviously best movie of the year. Not saying much - this year sucked. Lessee what gonna be in 09 :xzaru


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Dark Knight wasn't realy great - but obviously best movie of the year. Not saying much - this year sucked. Lessee what gonna be in 09 :xzaru



2008 was a great year.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> 2008 was a great year.


If you think that 2008 was great you probably got no taste and every year is great for you, so little point in debating :xzaru


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> If you think that 2008 was great you probably got no taste and every year is great for you, so little point in debating :xzaru



Lets see we had:
Doubt
The Curious Case of Benjamin Buttn
Slumdog Millionare
Indiana Jones 4
Iron Man
Burn After Reading
The Dark Knight
Quantum of Solace
Wall-E
Rachel Getting Married
Let the Right One In
Gran Torino
Happy Go Lucky
Revolutionary Road
The Counterfeiters
The Reader
The Visitor
Tropic Thunder
Milk
Man on Wire
Frost/Nixon
The Wrestler

Even if you didn't like them, some one else did. And they are all good movies that are going to be remembered. Yea, there were tons of shitty movies this year, but every year has those as well.

So shove it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> If you think that 2008 was great you probably got no taste and every year is great for you, so little point in debating :xzaru



He could easily just say that you have no taste and that every year is a shitty year for you :xzaru


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2008)

Nah, I dont think 2008 was a great year. Even if there were plenty of great films, there were much more bad films than usual..........

It did have a great summer. hell, probably one of the best summers that I've lived through in terms of movies......


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2008)

Adding the Wrestler and Benjamin Button to the list, especially the former.   Mickey Rourke was amazing.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

Then again, 2008 was there year were I really got involved with films. I'm probably being biased, but 2008 was a good year for me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2008)

The Spirit for best Post-Movie.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Dec 28, 2008)

Iron Man was the best movie I saw this year.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 29, 2008)

I wont see more films for this year so i will finish my list now

The 24 best films are, IMO:

1 - The Dark Knight
2 - WALL?E
3 - Kung Fu Panda
4 - Bolt
5 - Changeling
6 - Burn After Reading
7 - The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian
8 - Appaloosa
9 - The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
10 - Los girasoles ciegos
11 - Taken
12 - Iron Man
13 - Horton Hears a Who!
14 - Body of Lies
15 - Hellboy II: The Golden Army
16 - Miss Pettigrew lives for a day
17 - Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
18 - The Tale of Despereaux
19 - Star Wars: The Clone Wars
20 - Rachel Getting Married
21 - Quantum of Solace
22 - Che: Part One
23 - In Bruges
24 - 21

Its hard to be precise but well, approximatedly those are


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm disappointed that The Haunting of Molly Hartley didn't receive any recognition.  It was easily one of the best films I saw this year.  One of the best horror movies I have seen in a long time actually.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

> I'm disappointed that The Haunting of Molly Hartley didn't receive any recognition. It was easily one of the best films I saw this year. One of the best horror movies I have seen in a long time actually.



Martial will have a riot with you.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

Chee, is that a picture of you?  You look a little like Jena Malone.  

(I doubt it's you...but I don't recognize the person either.)


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope. That's Françoise Hardy, a French singer from the 1960s. <3


----------



## escamoh (Jan 4, 2009)

i still have a couple of films to watch before deciding but so far

tied between the wrestler and wall-e


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I'm disappointed that The Haunting of Molly Hartley didn't receive any recognition.  It was easily one of the best films I saw this year.  One of the best horror movies I have seen in a long time actually.



You're dead to me. 

Chee, you look like such an Arizonian.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2009)

Arizonians have a look?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, they tend to look like you.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2009)

You're an Arizonian to, pictures?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh Christ, why am I doing this. 

Hmmm, hey Spanish, did "Taken" even come out yet?


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2009)

*spits out my imaginary drink*

You do look like an Arizonian. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Call me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2009)

lol, what did you think I looked like?


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2009)

Like this:


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK

*looks through photobucket account to find a worthy retort to that, but finds none*.

Curses!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, hey Spanish, did "Taken" even come out yet?



do you mean if it has been aired here??

Well, being a french movie probably I saw it months before it came to the USA


----------



## Adonis (Jan 5, 2009)

Stark said:


> We all know that _The Dark Knight_ is irrefutably the best movie of not just this year, but of our generation.



You're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and a dumbass


----------



## escamoh (Jan 5, 2009)

rofl @ stark


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
> 
> *looks through photobucket account to find a worthy retort to that, but finds none*.
> 
> Curses!



:ho                                                           .


----------



## Vanity (Jan 8, 2009)

I've probably only seen like 5 of the movies on that whole list. lol.

I have to say that The Dark Knight stands out the most to me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 8, 2009)

Stark said:


> We all know that _The Dark Knight_ is irrefutably the best movie of not just this year, but of our generation.



Please...way to many gaps in logic for any such praise.


MartialHorror said:


> Okay, here is my list, etc. Keep in mind, in contrast to Vonocort and (apparently) Chee, I tend to only watch movies that fit my mold in the theaters. Hence, no "Benjamin Button" or "The Wrestler" will appear. So my list may disturb you.


Oh Martial.

Gah, I hate making list. Always forget stuff, and most films beyond blockbusters I have to wait for the home video release.

But funny you should mention "The Wrestler," Martial.

No particular order after the first four or so.

The Wrestler
The Dark Knight
Burn After Reading
4 Months, 3 Weeks, 2 Days
The Fall
Frost/Nixon
Kung Fu Panda
Redbelt
Tracey Fragments(Pretty sure it was release in 07, but only in a Canadian film festival)
Iron Man
Wall-E
Battle In Seattle
Forgetting Sarah Marshall
In Bruges


----------



## Starrk (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't remember posting the line you quoted Vono.


----------



## raininggemini (Jan 9, 2009)

What Happens in Vegas and Kung-Fu Panda XDDD


----------



## Ryuk (Jan 9, 2009)

The Dark Knight was the best movie of 2008


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmm, I can only go with movies I have seen.  So my choices for Best Picture Nominations would be as follows:

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Revolutionary Road
Gran Torino
Wall-E
Rachel Getting Married


----------



## escamoh (Jan 9, 2009)

i wanted to put gran torino on my list but the acting was just atrocious :rofl (except for eastwood of course)

@vonocourt, how good was redbelt? i never got around to watching it but it seems like the trailer didn't do the movie any justice, imo at least. i thought it'd just be another average cliche hero flick


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 9, 2009)

The Dark Knight


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 9, 2009)

For me its close between Thank You for Smoking and The Dark Knight - though TDK had 'plosion's so it wins in the end.

Dind't really watch that many movies this year.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank You For Smoking was released like in...2005 or something.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 9, 2009)

escamoh said:


> @vonocourt, how good was redbelt? i never got around to watching it but it seems like the trailer didn't do the movie any justice, imo at least. i thought it'd just be another average cliche hero flick



Well, it's a Mamet film, so it's kind love/hate...but it's definitely not a average hero flick.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 9, 2009)

My personal favorite this year was the Dark Knight .


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 11, 2009)

I think "Made of Honor" was the best movie i watched in 08. just for the fact its funny and lovable at the same time.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 11, 2009)

As much as I hate to say this, mostly due to the fact that it pits me against Chee, I think The Wrestler is the best movie of the year, with TDK and Benjamin Button being tied at second.

The movie was just amazing on so many levels, and the ending was superb. 



> Well, it's a Mamet film, so it's kind love/hate...but it's definitely not a average hero flick.


Redbelt came out this past year? Feels like it was '07 when I watched it.


----------



## Newton (Jan 11, 2009)

My faves are TDK, Benjamin Button, Iron man, Pineapple Express, Sex Drive, Wall-E, Milk, Kung Fu Panda, 21 in no particular order


----------



## Teraldriel (Jan 11, 2009)

I kinda liked Max Payne.
Loved the games as a child


----------



## Petrelli (Jan 12, 2009)

The Dark Knight easily takes this.


----------



## Even (Jan 13, 2009)

Best movie of 2008?

The Dark Knight, hands down


----------



## chrisp (Jan 13, 2009)

The Dark Knight. It's just the way it is.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 13, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> As much as I hate to say this, mostly due to the fact that it pits me against Chee, I think *The Wrestler is the best movie of the year*, with TDK and Benjamin Button being tied at second.
> 
> The movie was just amazing on so many levels, and the ending was superb.


agreed 100%, that movie needs more love.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2009)

I've also heard a lot of good things about "The Wrestler".  But the content (Pro Wrestling) and the actor (ugly Micky Rourke) make it a very tough sell.  And I have avoided it so far.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 13, 2009)

the Dark Knight

bar none.


----------



## plox (Jan 16, 2009)

i changed mine to slumdog millionaire  really good movie


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire followed by TDK.


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2009)

I really need to see Slumdog Millionaire. Just to see all the hupbub around it.


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2014)

>literally just one person who lists Synecdoche, New York

damn this board (used to be  / ) is fucking terrible


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 29, 2014)

Yip Man
The Good, the Bad, The Weird
Rambo
Taken
The Chaser

Or something like that.


----------

